# Visa Runs



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

I know some people do that have only a tourist visa, how hard is it to get a Visa to say China or Vietnam? Do you prepare well in advance?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jim151 said:


> I know some people do that have only a tourist visa, how hard is it to get a Visa to say China or Vietnam? Do you prepare well in advance?


Why not Singapore or Malaysia or Indonesia???


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

ecureilx said:


> Why not Singapore or Malaysia or Indonesia???


I assumed people may want to travel to several different spots and see new sights is why


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Check out this link China From what is on that page, you have to get a visa prior to departing for China or Vietnam. You have to apply at their Embassy or Consulate. On that page it also states that you have to do this for HK and Macau. I last visited both in 2011 and 2012 without needing anything prior. I guess the rules have changed? 

Unless you are on a Balikbayan Visa, the tourist visa run is down to only every 36 months now.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

jon1 said:


> Check out this link China From what is on that page, you have to get a visa prior to departing for China or Vietnam. You have to apply at their Embassy or Consulate. On that page it also states that you have to do this for HK and Macau. I last visited both in 2011 and 2012 without needing anything prior. I guess the rules have changed?
> 
> Unless you are on a Balikbayan Visa, the tourist visa run is down to only every 36 months now.


Yea saw that.....was wondering if it was truly the pain It appears to be


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Check out this link China From what is on that page, you have to get a visa prior to departing for China or Vietnam. You have to apply at their Embassy or Consulate. On that page it also states that you have to do this for HK and Macau. I last visited both in 2011 and 2012 without needing anything prior. I guess the rules have changed?
> 
> Unless you are on a Balikbayan Visa, the tourist visa run is down to only every 36 months now.


You don't need a visa for HK and Macau. What it say is that you need a multi entry visa for China should you want the visit them once you have entered China as you will need a visa to re-enter again afterwards.


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Gary D said:


> You don't need a visa for HK and Macau. What it say is that you need a multi entry visa for China should you want the visit them once you have entered China as you will need a visa to re-enter again afterwards.


Hi, my throw away ticket, should it be accompanied with a visa for China(not Hong Kong)? I have 12 hour to book it!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Johnny B said:


> Hi, my throw away ticket, should it be accompanied with a visa for China(not Hong Kong)? I have 12 hour to book it!


Your throw away ticket can be for any destination outside the Philippines.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Your throw away ticket can be for any destination outside the Philippines.


I take it that if by chance they ask to see throw away ticket..they wont ask for the visa too?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jim151 said:


> I take it that if by chance they ask to see throw away ticket..they wont ask for the visa too?


just get a throw away ticket for a country that allows arrival visa ..


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> just get a throw away ticket for a country that allows arrival visa ..


Got in with ticket to China, they asked if I had exit ticket but didn't look at it, entered Clark. Wouldn't advise though not getting one on the chance they don't ask to visualise it!!


----------

